# West Coast Fires



## Tom Smart (Sep 10, 2020)

I hope all you west coast folks are safe and unaffected by this horrendous series of devastating fires.

And I hope all that Big Leaf Maple (burl) and Myrtle is safe as well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 10, 2020)

in Oregon it is burning in heart of big leaf country. Very bad... 
Have morons starting some of these fires..... not a good deal..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Sep 10, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> Have morons starting some of these fires..... not a good deal..


Hard to believe such people exist.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Maverick (Sep 10, 2020)

Only some smoke and ash fallout for me. Thanks for voicing your well wishes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 11, 2020)

Tons of smoke here, but the fires are distant from me. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 11, 2020)

had a very strange wind here on monday- 25-40 with 50 mph gusts for about 10 hours from NE. temp dropped like sewer lid. In 24 hours Washington fires grew by 330,000 acres- that is 513 square miles Rhode Island is 1212 sg miles. the wind continued into Ore. and then Ca. blew up their fires. one fire in Ca. grew 230,000 acres in 24 hrs. Lucky that we really have none here...

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Sep 11, 2020)

saw an article about a guy arrested in puyallup, setting fires in the highway medium
@The100road

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 11, 2020)

vegas urban lumber said:


> saw an article about a guy arrested in puyallup, setting fires in the highway medium
> @The100road


yep- a gal here in spokane is in Jail- arrested a few in Ore. and at least 1 in Ca. Have video of guy in Puyallup.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 11, 2020)

The cause of the deadly Almeda Fire in southern Oregon is now under criminal investigation for potential arson, Ashland Police Chief Tighe O’Meara says. The circumstances surrounding the fire are suspicious, O’Meara said, without going into detail. Read more on Fox News: https://www.foxnews.com/us/oregon-wildfire-under-criminal-arson-investigation-police-say

Portland has declared a state of emergency as 500,000 residents across Oregon -- more than 10% of the population -- have been forced to flee their homes due to fast-moving and deadly wildfires. Portland Mayor Ted Wheeler's office made the emergency declaration as more than 35 wildfires spurred on by dry and windy conditions have charred more than 900,000 acres statewide. Read more on Fox News: https://www.foxnews.com/us/portland...rgency-as-500000-flee-wildfires-across-oregon


It is very bad in Oregon and N. Ca.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## The100road (Sep 11, 2020)

vegas urban lumber said:


> saw an article about a guy arrested in puyallup, setting fires in the highway medium
> @The100road



yep- fires are crazy over here. Never seen anything like it. and a lot of our hunting forest just got shut down Because of it. :(

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 11, 2020)

We've had a beautiful summer until about two weeks ago. That's when the fires started. This last week though they really blew up - combination hot temps and lots of wind. As Mike said, small fires (4000 acres) sort of under control suddenly grew 100,000 acres in 24 hours. Several small towns in the Willamette valley totally destroyed - Tenant, Blue River... Estacada is a larger town that suffered major damage. Here in eastern Oregon we're getting some of the evacuees and a lot of their smoke. Can't see the sun this morning.

Here's a shot just taken this morning off my deck, looking north-northeast. And here's a shot taken on a clear day.

Reactions: Sincere 8


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Sep 12, 2020)

My daughter lives mostly with her mom, in Otis oregon. They likely lost thier house in the echo mountain fire. That fire started Wednesday I believe and it made a 15 mile run towards lincoln city in less that 20 hours. Still burning with 0 containment as of today.....my daughter is okay but upset about lost personal items that are not replaceable, Photos, ECT.

Reactions: Sincere 9


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 13, 2020)

Is there any snow or rain forecasted...?... Are there places that have had rain that are of lower risk? I see there was snow in parts of Colorado and the one place north of Fort Collins was on fire three days later. So assume it was very dry to start if the snow didn't dampen off the fuel loads.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 13, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> Is there any snow or rain forecasted...?... Are there places that have had rain that are of lower risk? I see there was snow in parts of Colorado and the one place north of Fort Collins was on fire three days later. So assume it was very dry to start if the snow didn't dampen off the fuel loads.


no rain in forecast.. zero risk 100-150miles west of fires  the Pacific ocean. Kidding aside- terrain is rough-foliage is thick, normally wet.  Aaaaa colorado is a very big state and snow was in northern co. and southern Wy.. and a very long ways from where the main fires are. like 800 miles. where most of the fires are it seldom snows. might be one of those years that winter puts fires out. 
My SIL works for Spokane based fire plane company. He orders parts for these planes. so busy he barely has any time at home. It is beyond bad in what they call the I-5 corridor.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 13, 2020)

air quality. Epa scale goes from 0-500. 0-50 good. 50-100 moderate. Rarely gets to 300 which is very unhealthy. 300 here. 700 -off the scale in parts of Oregon. Be safe if in I-5 corridor


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 13, 2020)

Yeah, the air's been pretty ugly here for the last 3 days. Visibility is less than a quarter mile now. The sun is a pale orange ball you can look at directly without even squinting. The far trees in this picture off my deck are a decent drive and a pitching wedge away - so maybe 350 yards. One positive is it keeps the temperature low - we're on the low 70's plus there's been barely a whisper of breeze which helps slow the fire spread. The weather lady yesterday had a 40% chance of rain on Tuesday but it's been reduced to a slight chance now. The wind direction is supposed to shift on Monday and push this smoke away from us but that just means someone else will get it. This morning's paper is saying 10 confirmed deaths in the Willamette valley and a bunch of unaccounted fors. Said the burned acreage is at least double the yearly average for fire season.





My cousins live in the foothills west of Denver and last night she said the snow helped knock down some of the fires but not as much as hoped. They had four big ones - one north of Grand Junction that's been burning since July (biggest in Colorado history); one in Glenwood canyon; one up near Winter Park in an area we call William's Fork (this one is pretty much done now); and the one west of Ft Collins.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 13, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> Yeah, the air's been pretty ugly here for the last 3 days. Visibility is less than a quarter mile now. The sun is a pale orange ball you can look at directly without even squinting. The far trees in this picture off my deck are a decent drive and a pitching wedge away - so maybe 350 yards. One positive is it keeps the temperature low - we're on the low 70's plus there's been barely a whisper of breeze which helps slow the fire spread. The weather lady yesterday had a 40% chance of rain on Tuesday but it's been reduced to a slight chance now. The wind direction is supposed to shift on Monday and push this smoke away from us but that just means someone else will get it. This morning's paper is saying 10 confirmed deaths in the Willamette valley and a bunch of unaccounted fors. Said the burned acreage is at least double the yearly average for fire season.
> 
> View attachment 193511
> 
> My cousins live in the foothills west of Denver and last night she said the snow helped knock down some of the fires but not as much as hoped. They had four big ones - one north of Grand Junction that's been burning since July (biggest in Colorado history); one in Glenwood canyon; one up near Winter Park in an area we call William's Fork (this one is pretty much done now); and the one west of Ft Collins.


description. Not even gotten to 60 yet here. About same visibility.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 14, 2020)

Spokane visibility 1/4 mile. Bozeman Mont. 20 miles. Continental divide makes a difference.


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 14, 2020)

The last two days here have been sun covered haze. The fires out your guys way is covering the 15k to 30k airspace and blocking out the sun. It's been very strange looking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 14, 2020)

Have friends about 30 miles inland from San Diego, this is from a few days ago, a smaller fire compared to most now, they had a very close call, only thing that saved them was that they kept the underbursh cleared well away from their house...

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 14, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Have friends about 30 miles inland from San Diego, this is from a few days ago, a smaller fire compared to most now, they had a very close call, only thing that saved them was that they kept the underbursh cleared well away from their house...
> View attachment 193578



Glad they practice some safety forms of Forest Management.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 14, 2020)

That's a big deal here where I live. They call it defensible space. We aren't even allowed to have bark mulch within 18 inches of our house, deck, etc.

The weather folks got it wrong. The smoke was supposed to go away today. It started to clear up a little this morning but came back with a vengeance this afternoon. It's as bad as it ever was. Now they're saying Thursday, with maybe some rain late this week. Man we need water bad.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## eaglea1 (Sep 15, 2020)

Prayers for everyone affected by the fires and smoke. We're always thinking about all. Stay safe everyone!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 15, 2020)

We had a little wind yesterday evening, and when the Moon appeared, the Crescent was crystal clear for the first time this week. I even saw stars, which is usually a nightly thing, but absent with all this smoke. .................. Jerry, 1500 miles from the fires, (in Tucson)


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 15, 2020)

Keep coastal Louisiana, Mississippi and Alabama in your thoughts too. That hurricane Sally appeared out of no where.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Sep 15, 2020)

Re Colorado fires. Our freak snow storm did help the Cameron Pass fire west of Ft Collins. But our forecast is dry again for the next week or so; nothing off the west coast to help them. The now biggest fire in state history mentioned before is pretty well contained; but this Cameron Pass fire has me a bit worried. There is so much beetle kill up in the area; also with the Williams Fork fire, that if we get the winds again Rocky Mtn National Park is in real danger from 2 sides.

Just hard to believe/see towns totally gone; just like Paradise. Just very difficult and emotional and I don't even live there. The growth in the fires are just unimaginable; a 100,000 acres in 24 hours; when the largest Colorado fire now is just over 135,000. How can those fire fighters maintain this effort.

Prayers for all!!!! Oh, and the weather is such that we are now getting smoke; have had about 4 clear days that were perfect fall weather; but smoke is back from both the west coast and Colorado fires.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 15, 2020)

saw the crescent moon this AM And Venus. Some smoke in Wy. But not bad.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 15, 2020)

Being from middle Earth, this kind of fire is foreign to me. From what I’ve seen, beetle kill and arson seem to be behind some of this, but that’s just based on what I’ve heard locally.

For those of you in the know, how do these kinds of fires happen? Is there something that could be done to lessen the risks of this kind of thing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 15, 2020)

David,
Most things I've read (that aren't politically or emotionally biased) indicate the majority of forest fires are lightning caused, with human caused a close second. The first week in Sept was a sort of perfect storm out here. Extremely dry conditions, lots of fuel (forest management was not well done, no recent burns, lack of smaller fires to remove fuel, and some beetle kill). Combine with high winds and any small spark grows exponentially. I haven't seen yet what the investigators conclude as the cause of these big fires out here. As far as I know, we didn't have any lightning at the time.

Garry,
I agree with you about the effect of beetle kill out your way. I've been saying that for years, if they ever get one started in those areas it's going to be a big one. The last time I drove out to Colorado I remember coming out the west side of Eisenhower Tunnel and seeing nothing but rusty brown trees and thinking how nasty that was going to get.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Sep 15, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> David,
> Most things I've read (that aren't politically or emotionally biased) indicate the majority of forest fires are lightning caused, with human caused a close second. The first week in Sept was a sort of perfect storm out here. Extremely dry conditions, lots of fuel (forest management was not well done, no recent burns, lack of smaller fires to remove fuel, and some beetle kill). Combine with high winds and any small spark grows exponentially. I haven't seen yet what the investigators conclude as the cause of these big fires out here. As far as I know, we didn't have any lightning at the time.
> 
> Garry,
> I agree with you about the effect of beetle kill out your way. I've been saying that for years, if they ever get one started in those areas it's going to be a big one. The last time I drove out to Colorado I remember coming out the west side of Eisenhower Tunnel and seeing nothing but rusty brown trees and thinking how nasty that was going to get.



yes, I believe all 4 of our large ones right now were lightning caused. Dry, fuel, wind, and one thunderstorm and everything changes.

now, the threat of erosion, just adds insult to injury.


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 15, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> Keep coastal Louisiana, Mississippi and Alabama in your thoughts too. That hurricane Sally appeared out of no where.


Yes and no! I've been watching her since she was out in the Atlantic!! She's not moving much. Wish it would send some of that rain y'all's way but but alas!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 15, 2020)

DKMD said:


> Being from middle Earth, this kind of fire is foreign to me. From what I’ve seen, beetle kill and arson seem to be behind some of this, but that’s just based on what I’ve heard locally.
> 
> For those of you in the know, how do these kinds of fires happen? Is there something that could be done to lessen the risks of this kind of thing?


We saved the spotted owl. But abandoned forest management. Thus turned it over to mother nature. This is result.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 15, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> Yes and no! I've been watching her since she was out in the Atlantic!! She's not moving much. Wish it would send some of that rain y'all's way but but alas!!


That's weird. I check the NOAA hurricane tracking site once in awhile because I have friend in the Bahamas and places on the coast. I never saw "Sally" until two days ago and it was already in the Gulf approaching the Louisiana / Mississippi coast. Right now there's three more hurricanes in the Atlantic and couple of low pressure depressions. Fortunately, it looks like they'll all track north, away from the islands and the mainland.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 15, 2020)

DKMD said:


> Being from middle Earth, this kind of fire is foreign to me. From what I’ve seen, beetle kill and arson seem to be behind some of this, but that’s just based on what I’ve heard locally.
> 
> For those of you in the know, how do these kinds of fires happen? Is there something that could be done to lessen the risks of this kind of thing?



California had 1200 plus lightning strikes. They were the big fire starter and environmental conditions helped fuel the "perfect storm". Sadly, politics play in with many layers. As Mike mentioned Spotted helper...owl being one. Smokey Bear is likely the worst influence over the last 55 years. As a former USDA Forest Service forester in the FIA division, I saw first hand many forest management plans based on the most recent science altered to appease the public. Bus loads of protesters would flow from the city and overwhelm pubic meetings, picket harvest sites, and some vandalized equipment. The last 3 decades of heartfelt action in treehugger like ways have helped set up many of these *not* horrific fires. 

Luckily, most of the fires have been up-played as being far worse than they are environmentally. There are many areas of truly "scorched earth" that will take a long time to re-establish, but most areas will bounce back quickly. Now remember, quickly is a loose term and what is quick in some forest types is slow in others. "Quickly" in a grassland, within 1-3 years, a birch type, 1-5 years, oak type, 3-10 years, maple type, 1-3 years, ponderosa pine type, 3-15 years. Some pine forests, 50 years could be quick, just depends on the scale you compare and human lifespans do not compare to nature's time lines. These are response ranges, growth as you know could as little a single year, to decades, to centuries to even millennia. 

There are books written on these issues...

To reduce fire storms, and truly scorched earth, fire has to be a regular part of the natural cycle has it was before the white man came here. The Australian Aborigines have been repeatedly reminding the mainstream that it is a natural part of nature, and after years of being hushed, Australia burned, a lot of it burned. Had the small fires been allowed to burn, much of the fuel load would have been reduced. With reduced loads, smaller fires.

In the NE USA, fall and spring have fire seasons. The Smokey attitude is to prevent (now the word suppress is being used at times) forest fires, something that has been recorded in the soil for the last 10,000 years. If conditions are right, primary and secondary fuels will burn cleanly and not intense enough to dry and kindle tertiary and quad fuels. The primary and secondary fuels are the smaller thickness classes, that are usually blanketed across the forest floor. With these burned and transformed to soil benefiting ash, the larger fuels are often in isolated pockets with no blanket to link them. When the larger fuel classes are ignited, that is when damages can happen. Green ladders (trees with live branches to the ground) rapidly dry, foliage can ignite and fire chases up the tree into the crown. If conditions are right, crown fires can spread and you see these fires on the TV. They are serious. I could go on but think I answered your questions...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2 | Informative 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 15, 2020)

Mark,
Remember the big debates after the large fires in Yellowstone NP? When was that, 2003 or something. I thought after that people in charge finally understood that you have to allow the routine, natural fires to reduce the fuel loads but it seems they worry only about the short term future.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 16, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> Mark,
> Remember the big debates after the large fires in Yellowstone NP? When was that, 2003 or something. I thought after that people in charge finally understood that you have to allow the routine, natural fires to reduce the fuel loads but it seems they worry only about the short term future.



Yellowstone, I think it was in 1988. That was what really started the reintroduction of fire to forest management. However, even at that time we had 50 or more years of fuel loads. In 2003&4 another round in Yellowstone, a few of those were scorched earth. My brother was there 8 weeks ago, still very evident. 

Yes, most people in charge understand but the general public do not and they sadly still have huge influences when they create false propaganda, picket, threaten lives and vandalize. There have also been a few times when the weather changed during a controlled burn, and it got out of hand. Those fires have also created a more timid approach in fear of retaliation. Its an egg shell balancing act for sure.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 16, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> California had 1200 plus lightning strikes. They were the big fire starter and environmental conditions helped fuel the "perfect storm". Sadly, politics play in with many layers. As Mike mentioned Spotted helper...owl being one. Smokey Bear is likely the worst influence over the last 55 years. As a former USDA Forest Service forester in the FIA division, I saw first hand many forest management plans based on the most recent science altered to appease the public. Bus loads of protesters would flow from the city and overwhelm pubic meetings, picket harvest sites, and some vandalized equipment. The last 3 decades of heartfelt action in treehugger like ways have helped set up many of these *not* horrific fires.
> 
> Luckily, most of the fires have been up-played as being far worse than they are environmentally. There are many areas of truly "scorched earth" that will take a long time to re-establish, but most areas will bounce back quickly. Now remember, quickly is a loose term and what is quick in some forest types is slow in others. "Quickly" in a grassland, within 1-3 years, a birch type, 1-5 years, oak type, 3-10 years, maple type, 1-3 years, ponderosa pine type, 3-15 years. Some pine forests, 50 years could be quick, just depends on the scale you compare and human lifespans do not compare to nature's time lines. These are response ranges, growth as you know could as little a single year, to decades, to centuries to even millennia.
> 
> ...


 Very well said. A couple things to add. Lodgepole pine one of the main trees in yellowstone need fire. Seeds need fire temps to germinate.
Largest fire in written US history was in 1910 1 million + acres in 3 days. N.idaho. it came after a record snow year. In fact worst avalanche disaster in US happened that January. Fire is a natural thinning process. We need to use to our advantage.
None of this timber that is burnt will get to market. They will hang it up in court for 2 years. Timber is useless then and will drop suit. Thus dead timber will become fuel for next fire.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 16, 2020)

Monday it was very smokey in spokane. We rang bell at 500. Smoke continued to be problem 300+ miles east to continental divide. Got a lot clearer on east side. But billings mt. Was quite smokey. South through wy. Was not bad. Pretty smokey north of Denver. My guess is plenty of particulates in air. Great sunsets and we will get more snow and cooler temps....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 16, 2020)

We've had several fires in the Catalina mountains bordering Tucson within the last 10 years. Two weeks after the fires, a reporter went up to the burn area, and was amazed at how much new grass and seedlings they saw. The only issue I see with burnt ground in mountainous terrain is the erosion that occurs later when it rains if vegetation doesn't get established. It's all Mom doing her thing, trying to make this place livable for all the creatures on the planet. Problem is, some humans think they are smarter and enforce restrictions on nature that just doesn't make any sense.

There was a spot up in the hunt unit I hunted Elk in a place just about 3 miles north of the Mogollon Rim road that had an underground fire for at least the 10 years that I hunted the area. You could walk over the forest litter that was above the smoldering type fire that was about 3 feet down. Smoke was always seeping out of the ground. The area never burned to my knowledge. A few years that area did burn, but don't know if that particular spot burned. ............... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 16, 2020)

Wow, I swore off watching or reading the talking heads years ago. I knew there were fires, had heard some rumors, largely dismissed them from my mind. Did not know the fires had gotten as big and serious as they have. Prayers for all in danger and have faced and are facing losses. I'll even volunteer to do a naked rain dance it you'd think it would do any good for an old codger to do a naked rain dance! A former boss of mine had a daughter and a son who were parachuting wildfire fighters - wonder if they have been activated.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Sep 16, 2020)

Our formerly largest fire in Colorado, just west of Colorado Springs (Hayman Fire, 2006)) they said burned so hot in spots that it actually killed the soil. Not sure if that is what you are talking about "scorched earth" but that is the first time I have ever heard of such; not that I know that much about forest fires. The wildlife is back, the fauna is back, etc.; except, the streams are still taking a beating with runoff silt. The trout are just being suffocated because of some of the steep areas just can't hold the ground. Grasses and such just can't get started so that is a long term impact that just has so little mitigation.


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 16, 2020)

I'm sure there are exceptions but I think in the case of most naturally caused wildfires, nature recovers pretty well. I fished Tower Creek in Yellowstone a couple years after those fires we talked about and it fished fine. The wildflowers were as plentiful and beautiful as I've ever seen. Small trees were sprouting. Grasses and other low ground plants were healthy. The only indication of the fire were the blackened tree trunks. Wasn't there a pretty big fire along the South Platte 15 - 20 years ago? Afterwards a lot of ash and silt flushed into the Platte and everyone thought Deckers and the Canyon were finished forever but it has recovered, don't you think?

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Sep 16, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> I'm sure there are exceptions but I think in the case of most naturally caused wildfires, nature recovers pretty well. I fished Tower Creek in Yellowstone a couple years after those fires we talked about and it fished fine. The wildflowers were as plentiful and beautiful as I've ever seen. Small trees were sprouting. Grasses and other low ground plants were healthy. The only indication of the fire were the blackened tree trunks. Wasn't there a pretty big fire along the South Platte 15 - 20 years ago? Afterwards a lot of ash and silt flushed into the Platte and everyone thought Deckers and the Canyon were finished forever but it has recovered, don't you think?



Doug, that is exactly the one I was referring to; the Hayman. Yes, until that big storm system come through...…..2013, 2015??? that just caused all types of flash flooding up and down the front range and it damaged that one section of the south Platte around Deckers as badly as the first year after that fire. That is the storm that took out Lyons, CO.

Anywhere plants can gain a foothold, it is doing great; absolutely amazing how the forest has recovered, the new plants, grasses, just as you said. It is just those steep ravines and washes that are steep enough the plants can't keep a foothold on.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 16, 2020)

Yeh, I did not fish Tower Creek, but fished several smaller streams in YNP a year after the fire - and not many problems then, Lots of fireweed and other things had sprouted. Last I heard about the Cheesman canyon area o the South Platte - the population is back up to 3000 to 4000 fish per mile. I think it took 10 years or so for the insects to come back big time, and when they did the fish followed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 16, 2020)

Yeh, I did not fish Tower Creek, but fished several smaller streams in YNP a year after the fire - and not many problems then, Lots of fireweed and other things had sprouted. Last I heard about the Cheesman canyon area o the South Platte - the population is back up to 3000 to 4000 fish per mile. I think it took 10 years or so for the insects to come back big time, and when they did the fish followed.


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 16, 2020)

Mike Hill said:


> Yeh, I did not fish Tower Creek, but fished several smaller streams in YNP a year after the fire - and not many problems then, Lots of fireweed and other things had sprouted. Last I heard about the Cheesman canyon area o the South Platte - the population is back up to 3000 to 4000 fish per mile. I think it took 10 years or so for the insects to come back big time, and when they did the fish followed.



As long as the feeder creeks survive, the trout will repopulate at the same schedule as the food repopulates. When that railcar of weed killer spilled into the Upper Sacramento, it sterilized the main river. BUt all the feeders were fine. As soon as the shelf life of the chemical expired (which was a matter of days) the river started to recover. I fished it a few times within two years after the spill before it officially opened (the rangers wanted some of us to do that and give them reports) and had some great fishing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 16, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> That's weird. I check the NOAA hurricane tracking site once in awhile because I have friend in the Bahamas and places on the coast. I never saw "Sally" until two days ago and it was already in the Gulf approaching the Louisiana / Mississippi coast. Right now there's three more hurricanes in the Atlantic and couple of low pressure depressions. Fortunately, it looks like they'll all track north, away from the islands and the mainland.


This time of year I check it every day and have another site that is excellent.. She was on there. Look below sitting right over the Bahamas


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 17, 2020)

That sneaky vixen! She went from a yellow 'X' to a named storm in no time. Saw photos in the paper this morning of flooding in Pensacola.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 19, 2020)

Got a little rain- air quality went way up. Maybe worst is over.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Sep 19, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> Got a little rain- air quality went way up. Maybe worst is over.


I hope so.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 19, 2020)

Yes, I could finally see the mountain yesterday afternoon and we could open some windows. The rain has helped but hasn't extinguished the fires yet. Supposed to stay a little cooler which will help the fire fighters. They have to be feeling pretty gassed by now.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Sincere 1


----------

